# CZ 527 Varmint Owners



## p5200 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello to everyone, I just purchased this gun in the Kevlar stock in .204. I was just curious if any of you use this particular rifle for coyotes in any of the available calibers. If so, how do they perform? Thanks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum p5200. I don't use a cz but I do own and use a .204, it will perform great on coyotes to about 300 yds with the heavier bullets. I have tried the 32gr and they were not performing reliably for me, I had a small coyote that I hit square in the shoulder and I tore about a square foot of hide off of him with the first shot. The sierra 39gr BK's and any 40gr bullet work best for me. From all I have heard and read of the cz527 they are great guns though and should work fine.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk.com p5200 from the Great Rocky Mountains.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome p5200-----I use a 527 FS (full stock) in 223 also have an American in 22hornet. The 223 has done very well on the coyotes for me. I love CZ's and Savages. I do not think you can beat the cz set trigger although i rarely use it while hunting but on the bench they are great. I, as of late, have only carried my 527 - 223 and a handgun, i think because of it light weight and 6X scope. I do not have a shot much over 130 yards where i have been hunting so a bigger caliber is not needed and i am not saving pelts. I don't own a 204. congrats on the purchase.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, lots of help on the site, Good Luck.


----------



## p5200 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info folks and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i have a CZ527 in .204 and it works awsome on coyotes. mine has a wood stock. so far ive only put hornady ammunition through it and the coyotes arent complaining


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

saskredneck welcome to the forum.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome Sask. You'll enjoy it here.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks, i am enjoying myself here. good people and lots of info.


----------

